# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  لحم تحت (القدر) من مطبخي .

## أميرة باحساسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . 
كيفكم ياصبااااياااا وروواد قسم المأكولات الشهيــة ..
طبعاً صار لي زمااان عن الطبخ وهالشغلااات .. واليوم
واني في المطبخ اجى على بااالي انزل موضوع ويكون مدعم بالصور
من مطبخي .. 
وطبقي اليووم هو : لحم تحت القاااع .. ( القدر) . 

طبعاً كل شيء رااح يكون على حسب الرغبــة .. بمعنى على حسب عدد الاشخاااص .
طيب .. 
المطلوب .. 
البصل .. ويكون مقطع شرائح .. 
 

كزبرة .. وفليفلة .. بالاضافة الى فلفل اخضر حــار .. حسب الرغبة .. 
 
الطماااط .. على حسب رغبتكم في نااس مايحبوووهـ ..
ومن الملل اختصرت وصورته قبل التقطيع ..  :amuse:  
 

طبعاً ماننسى الارز غسلته وخليته ينقع في مااااي ســــــاخن .. واضفت له الملح .. 
بعد التجهيز .. 
حمرت البصل ... واضفت بعدها الكزبرة مع الفليفلة .. لمدة دقيقتين .. 
بعد كذا اضف الطماام .. وخليته شوي بس مايوصل مرحلة الذبوول .. 
 
واضفت عليه اللحـــم اللي نسيت اصــوره :) .. مع البهااارات المفضلة ، والكركم ... والملح . 
بعد كذا اخذت الارز وسلقته .. وصفيته .. واضفته الى الخليط الساااابق .. 
ومهم قبل مااضيف الارز .. اضيف للخليط زبدة مقطعه وموزعه بالتساااوي في القدر ..
بالنسبة للصبغة اضفت شوي كركم لزبدة سايلة ووزعتها على الارز .
واخليــه على نــار هادئة لمدة 15 او اكثر على حسب الكميــة .
وهيــــك وجبــة الغذاااء تكون جاهزة . 
وهذا الشكل النهااائي للطبــق .. 
 
وعوااافي على اللي اكلوووهـ .. 
تحياااتي // امووورة .

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يم يمي* 
*طبق شهي* 

*عليكم بالف عافيه ياللي اكلتوه* 
*واحنا حقنا فيه العافيه :(*
*تحسيره ولا احلى* 

*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه* 
*موفقه ,, وعسااااااكـِ على القووووه*

----------


## Malamh Cute

.
.


مرحبآ :)

عدل كشخآآت ودلآآعه ميمي  :nuts:  

والله طلعتي طبآآخه قميله  :lol: 

شكله مره روعه ولتيف  :nuts:  

بش آني هآلآشيآآآؤ مآآحبهآ ابداً  :bleh:  

بش لو عزمتيني عليهآآآ يمكن آكلتهآآ  :lol: 

لآ جد عليكم بآآلف عآآفيه يآآرب  :shiny:  

تسلمي ع الطرح الروعه .

ربي يعطيك آلف عآآفيه يآرب

مآآنحرمش جديدك يآآقميل

تحيآآتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد...*
*اهلا وسهلا بمن حطت رحالها هنا ...*
*اليوم منور قسم الماكولات الا امور موجوده فيه ...*
*هذي الطبخة احبهاااااا مووووت ....*
*ومن تحت دياااااتج بتكون احلى ....*
*تسلم الاياااادي اموره ع هيك وصف شهي ....*
*الله يعطيج الــــــــــف عاااافيه ....*
*وعليهم بالعافيه اللي اكلوووه....*
*وماننحرم من اطباقج الرااائعه....*
*دوم نورينا ولاتقاطعينااااا ....*
*دمتي بعين الله ....*
*تقبلي تحياااتي ....*
*شذى*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

امممممممم 
وش هالفن شكله لذيذ
تسلم ايدك غناااتي على هالاكله الحركااات 
الله يعطيك العاافيه ..
لاتحرمينا من هالابدااع..
تحيااااااااااااااتي......

----------


## همس الصمت

ياعلي أميرة تحسير من على الصبح
وعاد هموس مع الرز ماتتحمل 
الطبق سهل وباين عليه لذيذ مرة
الله يسلم الديات يارب
وعلى قلوبكم بألف عافية يارب ..
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

يم يم يم
شهيتيني
عفر جعت هههه
يسلمو غناتي
وبالعافيه عليكم

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> *يم يمي* 
> 
> *طبق شهي*  
> *عليكم بالف عافيه ياللي اكلتوه* 
> *ربي يعافيــج ..*
> *واحنا حقنا فيه العافيه :(*
> *فيــه ألف عافيــة*
> *تحسيره ولا احلى*  
> *يعطيك ربي الف عافيه* 
> ...



*وردة محمديــة ..*
*تشكري حبيبتي على احلى طلة*
*ربي يعطيج العافيــة ..ولا حرمنا* 
*روعة حضووورج .*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> .
> . 
> 
> مرحبآ :)
> مراااحب ياقميــلة .. 
> عدل كشخآآت ودلآآعه ميمي  
> 
> والله طلعتي طبآآخه قميله  
> شكله مره روعه ولتيف  
> ...



 
*كروووزتنا الغاليــة*
*تشكري حبيبتي على احلى طلة*
*ربي يعطيج العافيــة ..ولا حرمنا* 
*روعة حضووورج .*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد...*
> *اللهم صل على محمد واله الاطهــار*
> *اهلا وسهلا بمن حطت رحالها هنا ...*
> *هلا فيج قلبوووو*
> *اليوم منور قسم الماكولات الا امور موجوده فيه ...*
> *النور نوركم طاال عمرج*
> *هذي الطبخة احبهاااااا مووووت ....*
> *ومن تحت دياااااتج بتكون احلى ....*
> *اكيــد بتكووون احلى .*
> ...



*شذاوي*
*تشكري حبيبتي على احلى طلة*
*ربي يعطيج العافيــة ..ولا حرمنا* 
*روعة حضووورج .*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> امممممممم 
> وش هالفن شكله لذيذ
> تسلم ايدك غناااتي على هالاكله الحركااات 
> الله يعطيك العاافيه ..
> ربي يسلمج جوووري ويعافيــج
> لاتحرمينا من هالابدااع..
> تحيااااااااااااااتي......



*جــــــــــوري*
*تشكري حبيبتي على احلى طلة*
*ربي يعطيج ألف عافيــة .. ولا حرمنا*
*روعة حضووورج .*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> ياعلي أميرة تحسير من على الصبح
> 
> وعاد هموس مع الرز ماتتحمل 
> ومن يقدر يقاوم اغراااء الرز ..
> الطبق سهل وباين عليه لذيذ مرة
> جربيه وماااراح تندمــي .
> الله يسلم الديات يارب
> وعلى قلوبكم بألف عافية يارب ..
> ويسلمج ياغاليــة .. ويعافيج .
> ...



*هموووووووســة*
*تشكري حبيبتي على* *طلتج الغاليـة*
*ربي يعطيج العافيــة ..ولا حرمنا* 
*روعة حضووورج .*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> يم يم يم
> شهيتيني
> عفر جعت هههه
> يسلمو غناتي
> وبالعافيه عليكم



*نظووووووورة*
*تشكري حبيبتي على احلى طلة*
*ربي يعطيج العافيــة ..ولا حرمنا* 
*روعة حضووورج .*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام ع ـليكم..}
اللــــــــــــــــــــــــه
كأنك تدري ان اليوم مافيه غذاء...
هههه}..
أقول أميرة ...
الله يهني ولد الحلال :toung: 
وتسلم الايادي

----------


## فرح

يسلموووو يالغلا امـــــــــوووره
ع هيك وصفه كتييييييييير رووووعه
تسلم الايااادي حبيبتي 
وعليكم بالعااافيه
وننتظر الجديييييييييد
دمتِ بخيييييييير

----------


## hope

*ويلــــييي << عفر جوعآنهـ* 

*عليكم بألف عآفيييييهـ حبيبتي ..*

*شكلهـ مره خطيييير ،،*

*عيني عليييك بآرده* 
*واللهـ يحرسكـ* 

*تعيييشي وتصوري لينآ اكلآتك*
* الشهييييهـ ^_^*

*تسلم الأيآدي ..*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> السلام ع ـليكم..}
> اللــــــــــــــــــــــــه
> كأنك تدري ان اليوم مافيه غذاء...
> هههه}..
> أقول أميرة ...
> الله يهني ولد الحلال
> وتسلم الايادي



 
روح وريحااااان ..
هلا بطلتج الغــاليــة ..
تسلمي حبيبتي .. وربي يهنيج ..  :embarrest: 
ويحفظج ..
يعطيج العافية على توااجدج ..
لا خلا ولا عدم .

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> يسلموووو يالغلا امـــــــــوووره
> 
> ع هيك وصفه كتييييييييير رووووعه
> تسلم الايااادي حبيبتي 
> وعليكم بالعااافيه
> وننتظر الجديييييييييد
> 
> دمتِ بخيييييييير



ام حمزة
هلا بطلتج غنااااااتي
تسلمي حبيبتي .. وربي يحفظج
ويعطيج العافية على توااجدج ..
لا خلا ولا عدم .

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> *ويلــــييي << عفر جوعآنهـ* 
> 
> *عليكم بألف عآفيييييهـ حبيبتي ..*
> 
> *شكلهـ مره خطيييير ،،* 
> *عيني عليييك بآرده* 
> *واللهـ يحرسكـ*  
> *تعيييشي وتصوري لينآ اكلآتك*
> *الشهييييهـ ^_^* 
> ...



 
hope

هلا بطلتج غنااااااتي
تسلمي حبيبتي .. وربي يحفظج
ويعطيج العافية على توااجدج ..
لا خلا ولا عدم .

----------


## شوق المحبة

مـ س ـاااااء الـ خ ـير ..


يـــــــــاااااااااااااه أمووورتي الـ ح ـبوووبه وش هالـ ح ـركااات ..


والله آكـ ش ـن طباااخ ـك ،، ماش ـاااء الله تبااارك الرح ـمن ..


بـ ص ـراااحه وووص ـفك س ـهل ويـ ح ـبب الواااح ـد للطباااخ ..


وكمان تـ ص ـويرك لا يـ ع ـلى ع ـليه خ ـطيررر ..


إييييي يتهنى المـ ح ـروووس فيكِ وفي طباااخ ـك الكـ ش ـخه *_^ ..


تـ س ـتاااهلي أح ـلى تقييم وفااايف س ـتااارز ..


ربي يـ س ـلم الديااات ويـ ع ـطيكِ الـ ع ـااافيه ..


ماننـ ح ـرم من ج ـديد هالأبداااع ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ماشاء الله عليش امورة*
*بجد طبق روووووووووووووووووعة*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية غناتي على هيك طبخة*
*بجد سويتي لينا تحسييييييييييييييييييير في الصبح*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك ولا من جديدك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> مـ س ـاااااء الـ خ ـير .. 
> 
> يـــــــــاااااااااااااه أمووورتي الـ ح ـبوووبه وش هالـ ح ـركااات .. 
> 
> والله آكـ ش ـن طباااخ ـك ،، ماش ـاااء الله تبااارك الرح ـمن .. 
> 
> بـ ص ـراااحه وووص ـفك س ـهل ويـ ح ـبب الواااح ـد للطباااخ .. 
> 
> وكمان تـ ص ـويرك لا يـ ع ـلى ع ـليه خ ـطيررر .. 
> ...



شــواقــة ..

هلا بحضوورج 
العين ماتعلا على الحاااجب .. غنااااااتي
وتسلمي حبيبتي ..
 :embarrest: 
يعطيج العافية على توااجدج فديتج ..
تشكري على التقييم
لا خلا ولا عدم .

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> *ماشاء الله عليش امورة*
> 
> *بجد طبق روووووووووووووووووعة*
> *الله يعطيش الف عافية غناتي على هيك طبخة*
> *بجد سويتي لينا تحسييييييييييييييييييير في الصبح*
> *ربي ما يحرمني منك ولا من جديدك*
> *تقبلي تحياتي*
> 
> *دمتي بخير*



 
نهضة احسااااس
هلا فيج وبنورج
تسلمي حبيبتي .. اسعدني حضووورج  :embarrest: 
يعطيج العافية .. وتشكري على التقييم
لا خلا ولا عدم .

----------


## حلاالكون

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو ماشاء الله ولا شيفه منال بصراحــــــــــه رووعة تسلم يمناااك

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

حلا الكون ..
خالص الشكر والتقدير مني لج
على تواجدج .. دوووم هالطلة .

----------


## بشارة خير

طبختش مرة حلوة و التصوير يجنن  شكلش فنانه طبخ وتصوير  وان شاء نجرب الطبخة وتقبلي تحياتي .

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> طبختش مرة حلوة و التصوير يجنن شكلش فنانه طبخ وتصوير وان شاء نجرب الطبخة وتقبلي تحياتي .



هلا والله بشااارة خيــر ..
تشكري حبيبتي .. والله وجودج في صفحتي
هو الاحلـى .. دوووم حضووورج الغالي .
لا خلا ولا عدم .

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

واوووو ماشاء الله عليك

ويلــي .. ع طباخك يجنن ولا طباخ المطاعم ..
جوعتيني وصار في نفسي اذوق  من تحت دياتك 

الشكل يهووووووس

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## king of love

على قلبك بألف عافية يارب

----------

